# Indian Lake Saugeye Struggles



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

I've fished the last 3 weeks in a row over at Indian and I can't catch a keeper sized fish if my life depended on it right now. Lol I've been fishing 4pm-9pm each time and it's not that i can't catch them (about a dozen each time) but the size isn't there. I was wondering if anybody here was having the same problems I am and I'm thinking I need to hit it up later in the evening to try and find bigger fish.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Move til you find size. Last time it took me til the 5th spot to find size


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I've had the same problem, probably caught 100 saugeye in the last 3 weeks, like 3 keepers, till saturday. Saturday afternoon we fished the dream bridge area from a boat, I caught 17 eyes and with 5 being over 15, lost another nice keeper early, the keeper size fish are there, like said before,keep moving, sometimes the bigger fish come out later at night, 11 pm and later if you can nightfish


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

They’re there. Took my brother my son and a buddy yesterday. We caught over a hundred to keep our 24 over 15 inches


----------



## Kyle46n (Jun 22, 2020)

May want to consider bigger lures. We catch bigger fish on a 4.5 in jerkbait, vs smaller jigs. I still catch little guys on the jerkbait, but average bigger fish


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel your pain… My dad and I fished yesterday about six hours at mound word from the shore… We probably caught 20 fish… All about 12 inches.... we finally caught five keepers in the river at the 33 bridge...It's pretty darn shallow right now… But the fish are still in there


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fished Indian yesterday and caught lots of crappies and about 30 saugeye! Most were keepers! Kept 7 nicer ones







and 25 nice crappies!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

I went on Monday between 9am and 1:30, was going to Bass fish but trolling motor pedal went out and the weeds are so bad most near shore spots. So figured I'd see how Saugeye bite was, and like most have said majority of the fish I caught were right around 14". Was casting a crankbait and the first 4 were over 14 but short of 15in. There's a lot of Saugeye there that's for sure.


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm from nw ohio and I've never fished Indian before but I'd like to make the trip down there soon and do some saugeye fishing. I've never fished for them before. I troll local reservoirs for walleye in my area and am wondering if that would be an effective way to go after the saugeye there. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matthew Holland (12 mo ago)

Shinji said:


> I've fished the last 3 weeks in a row over at Indian and I can't catch a keeper sized fish if my life depended on it right now. Lol I've been fishing 4pm-9pm each time and it's not that i can't catch them (about a dozen each time) but the size isn't there. I was wondering if anybody here was having the same problems I am and I'm thinking I need to hit it up later in the evening to try and find bigger fish.





Bowtie said:


> I'm from nw ohio and I've never fished Indian before but I'd like to make the trip down there soon and do some saugeye fishing. I've never fished for them before. I troll local reservoirs for walleye in my area and am wondering if that would be an effective way to go after the saugeye there. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


You pretty much got to fish early mornings until about noon… we go to Tappan lake for saugeye but since it’s recently been growing bigger and bigger as a state park the joy boaters come more and more. Which puts the fishing way down. We go early mornings (around 6-12) and we do excellent! We try to be under 1kn when trolling


----------

